# what do you think...............



## Minster (Nov 18, 2009)

ok i have a bit of a question here for you, but i was unsure if i should put it on the forum really, but decided to try it.

my question is what is your take on the queens opening of parliment today???

for me as someone who isnt really a royalist or into politics in any major way i find it all a little to much. i know it is a tradition, but for me the feeling is it is precisely things like this that make the politicians and the royals seem a little more out of touch to the comman people of this fine land.

well thats my take really

but whats yours???


----------



## Caroline (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm employed indirectly by the queen. I think she is good for the tourist industry, look at all the people who go to Buckingham Palace incase they catch site of The Queen of Englad!


----------



## Minster (Nov 18, 2009)

i understand we rely on her for tourism and the likes, but i dont see the point in the whole ceremony of the state opening of parliment. i meen the whole thing of black rod etc etc is just a little to much for me, but thats just my opinion


----------



## Caroline (Nov 18, 2009)

The queen is also head of the Church of England

There are a lot of people who like the cermony and it would be sad to loose a living part of our history. Nowhere else in the world has anything like it.


----------



## Minster (Nov 18, 2009)

lol yeah i know she is caroline. i have never been a royalist at all. and even when i was younger i never really agreed with the whole monarchy situation in this country. i know we are one of the only countries in the world that still have this sort of thing now and i apretiate lots of people do like it.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 18, 2009)

Actually there are quite a few countries that still have a monarchy in place. The Netherlands, Belgium, Spain, Denmark, Norway and Sweden. Principalities like Monaco and Leichtenstein. Places like Dubai and Saudi Arabia, The Sultanate of Brunei. Japan and quite a few other places in the Far East.

Personally I'm a republican.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> Actually there are quite a few countries that still have a monarchy in place. The Netherlands, Belgium, Spain, Denmark, Norway and Sweden. Principalities like Monaco and Leichtenstein. Places like Dubai and Saudi Arabia, The Sultanate of Brunei. Japan and quite a few other places in the Far East.
> 
> Personally I'm a republican.



[claimtofame]I met the Sultan of Brunei - then the richest man in the world - when I was working at the Dorchester in London...[/claimtofame]


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am a royalist through and through, always have been, and always will be. I firmly believe that Parliament are evil, and that all power the monarchy used to have should be restored. 

I'm very interested in the English Civil War, and as someone who was previously a member of the Sealed Knot on the Royalist side, i developed an interest in that. My dissertation was on the battle of cheriton (1644) which was the turn around battle for parliament. Because of that war, we have so much corruption in parliament. They changed things for the worst methinks. Even with the restoration of the monarchy in the 1650's, it stil wasn't the way it should be. Parliament still ran the show and I think thats wrong, all because of a little disagreement with charles I over the divine right of kings. 

This country was built on a monarchy. They had the power they should have - I mean look at Henry V, who really turned crime and stuff around for the better. The country should be run by a monarch, not by a bunch of losers in suits (no offense meant......) who think they can make the decisions of the country with that stupid black stick in the Monarch's place. They shouldn't be able to do it. 

Sorry, but that's just my views. And it all stems from being into the ECW and thinking Charles' beard was cool 

I'd have more of an argument, but I'm way too tired to think right now...


----------



## Caroline (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not next in line to the throne. You have to wait for a parent to die before you can do the job you trained all your life for. Prince Charles is I believe about 60 or so, and that is the age when most people begin to think about retiring if they are not already doing so...


----------



## Einstein (Nov 20, 2009)

The role and the ceremony is essentially at risk of being dissolved by this government, just as they are trying to do with the Judiciary and have attempted to do with the merging of the Inland Revenue (the governments tax collectors) and the H M Customs and Excise (the crown taxation collectors) where the crown could claim all duties and VAT charged, they don?t they allow the government of the day to claim it and spend it.


When whatever government moves on and the next is waiting to come in, or indeed prime minister, it is the crown or monarch who accepts or has the right to decline their government or prime minister.

Without this legacy role we would need a complex and highly contestable statute to be drafted, stating who when a government it dissolved is ultimately in charge of the country, a role I still understand if it came to it would be the monarch.

In todays world the opening of parliament may seem to be unusual, but it?s tradition and in reality it?s that tradition that besides Americans hoping to catch sight of the queen also come to see the changing of the guard, the Tower of London and the Beefeaters and numerous other of our traditions which in many cases extend further than that countries own true existence.

It also is the crown to whom the government is accountable, their party election manifestos are hopeless, what they plan on doing in the next four or five years. Here they are asking the monarch to stand up in parliament and tell the nation the critical areas of law and reform that ?their? government is committed to doing in the following year. Do you mess with the person who could fire you ahead of you electorate. On that point unsure how it would happen, but unless some legislation has been repealed then it must still be possible.

Next we?ll have people saying Judges and Barristers shouldn?t wear wigs and gowns in court ? take it from me, we?d look mighty stupid in just the red high heel shoes without the wig 

Oh, they are also the greatest ambassadors we have, often the ultimate diplomats, truly apolitical and can rise above the rank of prime minister or president many times over in areas of dispute and unrest.

You?d rarely find any leader of any of the major heads of state who wouldn?t meet a monarch, where a meeting with the political leader for that country might not be afforded such an audience. I wonder why??


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 20, 2009)

I  may be a bit tipsy woo when typing this excuse any spelling malfunctions.

I like tradition (like a good country pub) including the damn royals, ceremonies and I think our society would be even more screwed without them. Hmmmm not sure what I'm trying to say?! I know Johnny a mate who is something like 34th to the throne, he might be a twat but I would be most upset if we didn't have the monarchy.

What does piss me off though is that the beefeaters have sold their appartments within the "tower of london" to japanese and yanks! for millions! not good!

grrrr, what was the question minister???


----------



## katie (Nov 20, 2009)

rossi, that has to be one of your funniest ever replies lol!!!!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 20, 2009)

katie said:


> rossi, that has to be one of your funniest ever replies lol!!!!!!!



really? Can I ask Why? Hmmm maybe I should sober up before the morrow!?

But for some the source is the way like hp is brown or tommy is red for some clear is water and true is the other, or being a bit more true you could say that if you wake up with the stars you should see the moon before you bed down again.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Nov 20, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> I  may be a bit tipsy woo when typing this excuse any spelling malfunctions.
> 
> I like tradition (like a good country pub) including the damn royals, ceremonies and I think our society would be even more screwed without them. Hmmmm not sure what I'm trying to say?! I know Johnny a mate who is something like 34th to the throne, he might be a twat but I would be most upset if we didn't have the monarchy.
> 
> ...


*OMFG ROSS !! WTF !  NORTHERNER !!! GET HIM!!! *


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 20, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> *OMFG ROSS !! WTF !  NORTHERNER !!! GET HIM!!! *



Hey you I thought you were my spelling fairy not the grass! Only a couple of words in there, okay I'm sorry for swearing if that's what it is!?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Nov 20, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Hey you I thought you were my spelling fairy not the grass! Only a couple of words in there, okay I'm sorry for swearing if that's what it is!?



*Lol its actually rather hysterical Ross ! *


----------



## katie (Nov 20, 2009)

it's mainly the importance of the pub hehe! bring back the beefeater! it's our heritage!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 20, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Lol its actually rather hysterical Ross ! *





katie said:


> it's mainly the importance of the pub hehe! bring back the beefeater! it's our heritage!!



Ladies I was trying (but clearly failed) to be a bit serious! I should give up I guess!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Nov 20, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Ladies I was trying (but clearly failed) to be a bit serious! I should give up I guess!!



*Oooops sorry Ross ........... Epic fail !!*


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 20, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Oooops sorry Ross ........... Epic fail !!*



It would seem so!! Woops


----------



## katie (Nov 20, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Oooops sorry Ross ........... Epic fail !!*



hahahaha


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 20, 2009)

No worries ladies and gentlemen next time there's a deep question I'll ignore it!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Minster said:


> ok i have a bit of a question here for you, but i was unsure if i should put it on the forum really, but decided to try it.
> 
> my question is what is your take on the queens opening of parliment today???
> 
> ...



*Hmm this is a weird sn , are you a priest or something ?  *


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 20, 2009)

Minister is a good man training as a minster,


----------



## katie (Nov 21, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> No worries ladies and gentlemen next time there's a deep question I'll ignore it!



aww don't worry rossi, we dont mean it 

(maybe try it sober next time )


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Nov 21, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Minister is a good man training as a minster,



*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ROSS !! I THINK I LOVE YOU !! *


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 21, 2009)

katie said:


> aww don't worry rossi, we dont mean it
> 
> (maybe try it sober next time )



You think I make sense sober!


----------



## katie (Nov 21, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> You think I make sense sober!



perfect sense. (almost).


----------



## Minster (Nov 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> *Hmm this is a weird sn , are you a priest or something ?  *



i am training to be a vicar


----------



## Minster (Nov 21, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Minister is a good man training as a minster,



lol thanks for the vote of confidence there rossi_mac


----------

